

The military doesn't resize its images (right click "view image") - Ellipsis753
http://norad.mil

======
ggchappell
Just the first 3 out of 10. The remaining 7 are small images.

~~~
Ellipsis753
Ah, didn't notice that. A bunch of other images on the site aren't resized too
though. Just a bit of a pet peeve of mine.

